# Hilton’s or RipCharts



## TideOutsider (Apr 13, 2018)

Finally going to be able to get offshore and hunt pelagics, now need to save gas and time looking for blue water. Interested in opinions on choosing between Hilton’s and RipCharts (or any other provider). Also interested in knowing if either will sync with Garmin GPSMAP.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Have not used Rip charts. They may be awesome but I just never tried. . Have had Hilton’s for a few years. Love it. Like the RT NAV app on my iPad . It lets me save the latest maps then bring them up while out in the water and it overlays my position on them. I also use the navionics app . It is like having a backup GPS nav chart. Another reason I am happy with Hilton’s: when I first subscribed I called and I think it was Timmy Hilton that spent over an hour educating me. Great customer service. I also normally pair my Hilton’s with a Roff’s report. Between the two if I cannot find blue water and have basic higher percentage float plan if where I need to be then I may need to consider a different hobby! 

That’s my $0.02. Take it or leave it. 😜


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I've had both.. Like hilton much better !


----------



## TideOutsider (Apr 13, 2018)

Think I'll need plenty of the customer service through the learning curve, so Hilton's it is. Thanks for the input guys.


----------

